# WTB ice fishing flasher/single man flip over



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking for a flasher and single man flip over. Let me know what you have. Located in portage county but I work in Columbus quite a bit. ThankS all

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have an older Clam, but am over in Medina. It's a bit rough, some pin-holes but no tears...everything is functional. Let me know.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Any interest in a Fl 18


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Still looking for a 1-man flip-over?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## backtroller59# (Jun 9, 2021)

bwrpwr6 said:


> Looking for a flasher and single man flip over. Let me know what you have. Located in portage county but I work in Columbus quite a bit. ThankS all
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I got a Vexlar FL-20, it could use a new battery. Located in near Port Columbus airport. If interested give me a call. 614 702-3468. $300.00


----------

